# Acer Aspire 5920g Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten



## Zeto (22. November 2009)

*Acer Aspire 5920g Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten*

Ich suche für meinen Notebook ein Acer Aspire 5920g eine Möglichkeit den Arbeitsspeicher aufzurüsten.
Welchen Arbeitsspeicher benötige ich, es ist gewünscht auf 4GB zuerweitern.
Hoffe auf eine schnelle Antwort.

Gruß Zeto


----------



## 1821984 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5920g Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten*

du brauchst einen 667 bzw. 800 DDR2 Notebookchip mit 200 Pins. kostet ca. 30-50€ pro 2 GB-Riegel.

beim Acer ist das wechseln auch ganz easy. Du hast an der hinteren abdeckung zwei schrauben, die durch so klebeteile verdeckt sind. insgesamt müssten es so ca. 8 stck. sein. Die abdeckung hat an einer seite so hacken, die unters gehäuse geklemmt werden, leider weis ich nicht mehr, welche seite. Da musst du bischen aufpassen, sonst brechen die ab und die abdeckung hält nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2009)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5920g Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten*

ja, is ganz einfach. hab ich auch bei mir gemacht. du musst allerdings genau alle schrauben für die abdeckklappe finden, ich hab da erst lange dran rumgezogen bis ich merkte, dass da doch noch eine vesteckt war... 

ich hab 2 mal 2 GB von kingston, also 2x den hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 2GB Kingston SO-Dimm PC5300/667 CL 5  also DDR2-sodimm, 333MHZ / DDR667. kannst auch 400MHZ/DDR-800 nehmen, aber auf dem board läuft der dann auch nur mit DDR667.


----------



## Xtreme (27. November 2009)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5920g Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten*

also mal dazu kurz was...

bei acer mit diesen hacken.. ist ja mal dermaßen *******.. hab noch nie das notebook von unten aufgemacht weil ich jedes mal denke ich brech die teile ab, das wirklich kacke!!

hat jmd da ne idee zum guten rauslösen?


----------



## 1821984 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5920g Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten*

ganz einfach. alle schrauben raus und dann ich glaube von der innenliegenden seite raushebeln. Dann knackt das einmal kurz und du kannst den deckel einfach abnehmen. aber unbedingt an die zwei verstecken schrauben denken. da ist son klebeteil drauf.
war beim ersten mal auch nen krampf und ich hab gedacht ich mach was kaputt aber wers einmal raus hat...


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2009)

*AW: Acer Aspire 5920g Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten*

an sich geht das recht einfach, WENN man alle schrauben gefunden und entfernt hat.


----------

